# Do I have to many fish?



## Judder (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi Everyone...

I really hope the answer to this is no, but I'm thinking it'll not be... Do I have to many fish??

I've got a 3 foot tank, 140 odd litres, heavily planted but only in the middle along the length with a massive carpet of hairgrass on the outside - Huge driftwood in the middle. My tank is acting as a wall between two rooms so is visable from both sides, but it's OK, there's loads of hiding places ... I've tried to create "Zones" in each layer so each species has it's own area ..... and in it there is (deep breath)

10 x Neons
5 x Black Neons
2 x Kissing Gouramis
2 x Flame Gouramis
2 x congo Tetras
5 x Sepre Tetras
4 x Khuli Loaches
4 x Danio Zebras
2 x Bristlenose Catfish (very small!)
2 x Bolivian Butterflys
8 x Guppies (I did start with 5 but they've had kids!)

I'm running an Eheim Classic 2213 canister filter that I do bi-monthly sevices on, and am religious about my 20-30% weekly water changes. 

But it does look a little busy... Oh, and I've also got 3 Mystry snails (fully grown) and about 30 babies.... I am guilty of Snailacide though as I had to get ride of a load of eggs! WIll be giving most of the babies away.

So, what do you think?? to much?? I'll try and post a picture later (at work at the moment) to let you see what I mean, but I'm hoping I've decribed it well enough. 

Any comments greatly apprecaited. 

Cheers
Judder

(Love the site by the way!!!)


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

IMHO Your tank is crowded. I would probably were it me, add a hang on the back filter and check the filters monthly rather than bi- monthly. With the number of fish you have.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

+1

not to mention you have guppies which are baby factories. im sure most will get eaten but you say its "heavily planted" so a handful might make it, and the process will only repeat itself


----------



## Judder (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the replies... 

The tank has been going for about 6 months and is well cycled. It's only when I added the last of the black neons did I think it was a bit full....

Everything seems to be cool at the moment, but the guppies will be going in a backup tank... Thanks for the feed back I didn't know they bread so quickly!!

Monthly canister services now locked in.. thanks for the help!!!

Great site guys!!

Judder


----------



## Judder (Oct 31, 2008)

*My Tank*

FYI - I hope you enjoy...


----------



## se1an (Nov 1, 2008)

well no until kissing gouramis because they get huge


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Lose the kissing gouramis. The get 11" (27cm) long. With the black neons, Congos, Serpaes, and Danios, they're all happier in larger groups. I'd lose either the Congos and the Danois and double each of the other schools, or the Neons, Serpaes, and danios and add Six more congos (this all assumes that the kissers are gone. You really don't have room to house them long term).

You'll see the kuhlis more if you add another 2 or 3.

I am assuming that the Bolivian Butterflies are Bolivian Rams (Mikrogeophagus multispinosa). They're why you only have 8 guppies.

I'd add some more filtration there. Also, read the manual for your heater. I think that brand is not supposed to be fully immersed, though I could be wrong.


----------



## Chrisseh (Aug 24, 2008)

Everything I have read/known about kissing gouramis is that they only get 6 inches. However, they will start eating the little fish when they get bigger.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Chrisseh said:


> Everything I have read/known about kissing gouramis is that they only get 6 inches. However, they will start eating the little fish when they get bigger.


30 cm = ~12" on Wikipedia and Fishbase
Badman has them at 8 to 12".

I've never personally seen one larger than about 8", but then I have never kept them myself.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

They do reach 10-12" in length. One of my LFS here has some absolute huge fish, most of which you think wouldn't get that big (and one is a Kissing gourami).


----------



## Judder (Oct 31, 2008)

tophat665 said:


> Also, read the manual for your heater. I think that brand is not supposed to be fully immersed, though I could be wrong.


Thanks but it's cool. I specifically bought that one because I wanted a fully submerged heater... Thanks for the concern though.

Appreciate all the responses guys...!!!


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Judder said:


> Thanks but it's cool. I specifically bought that one because I wanted a fully submerged heater... Thanks for the concern though.
> 
> Appreciate all the responses guys...!!!


Good deal. I will need to read the manual for mine, then. That's an EBO/Jager, ja?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with what's been said. In terms of bioload, I think you're fine with everything you've got there except for those kissing gouramis. Taking some of those schoolers back to the LFS and increasing the school sizes of some of your other fish would definitely be beneficial.


----------

